# 3-year-old Putting Hands in Toilet?



## karmaplex (Apr 25, 2007)

Hello! Is this something other children do? Our DC is wonderful about using the potty, however he very often puts his hands in the toilet - likes to splash the water, which I suppose is natural. But this is something that drives me nuts (I'm probably too preoccupied with germs!).

We've purchased a Baby Bjorn toilet seat for one of our bathrooms and that does tend to discourage this a bit, but I can't help but wonder if other children do this? Or maybe our DC does it more because he sees it gets a reaction from Mommy - making it all the more entertaining!


----------



## HoneymoonBaby (Mar 31, 2004)

Did you explain to him how yucky that is and that it could make him sick? My son never put his hands in there, but he did like to take his used toilet paper and swish it around and around, and of course the nasty water and urine crept up the paper and got on his hands and YUCK! I explained why that's so yucky and he stopped. "Yucky" is a huge motivator for my DS not to do things. He does not like yucky things (well, he likes to TALK about them ... just not touch them).


----------



## Ruthla (Jun 2, 2004)

I wouldn't worry too much about it, but I WOULD insist she wash her hands when she's finished!


----------



## Datura (Mar 18, 2005)

Bear did this a few times. We told him that he would get the "brown water poos" and "pwah-pwahs" (his descriptive words of last time he got a tummy bug. Pwah-pwah is onomatopoeia for the sound I apparently make when I barf and it stuck. He knows diahrrea and vomit, too, its just our silliness, hehe). Anyhow, he was pretty unimpressed with the idea of getting another tummy bug and it keeps him out of the potty, and washing his hands after a poop.


----------



## karmaplex (Apr 25, 2007)

Thank you for the replies!

I actually do tell him all the time about the "germs" how yucky they can be and how they can make you sick.... I guess that's why I'm so exasperated, nothing has worked. sigh.

I've just ordered Baby Bjorn seats for the rest of the bathrooms, so maybe that will help -- and maybe he'll soon grown out of this stage! (fingers crossed.)

Thank you again....


----------



## mclisa (Jul 26, 2004)

It's an easily accessible water source! Like a puddle, only inside!

We keep the lid down and the bathroom door closed which helps prevent the toddler from washing her own hair! eww


----------

